

Ask HN: How Much Would You Pay To Be Resurrected?  - alhenaadams

How Much Would You Pay To Be Resurrected?<p>Undoubtedly their will come a day when people can purchase resurrection insurance where in the event of one's death a clone of theirs will be raised and given whatever contractually agreed upon care/resources the provider is bound to.  Or perhaps simply the eccentric ultra-rich will have an interest in such things as this and set everything up by hand before they die, entrusting the future of their clone(s) to personal butlers, lawyers, handlers, etc.<p>So how do we provide this service?  Ought it be provided.  Would you  take it if it were free?  Say for soldiers going to war, or people with genetic diseases, with a clause to wait until a cure is found?  Boba Fett may be a fictional character, but the idea of raising one's own clone as one's son or daughter is appealing to me personally.  As a transgender woman, I can't procreate.  I waited to transition until I was 24 in order to avoid my mother's ire.  How would a being with my genes raised in a different environment turn out, one where I was their mother and thus could insure that their best interest, rather than my personal beliefs, played the most important role in their nurturing?  Of course, no human life should be brought into existence simply to satisfy a curiosity, but my whole reason for bringing this up is to start a discussion about the morals and ethics involved.  My mirror neurons tell me just bringing it up will make people think I'm a sociopath.  What does that say about us?  We exclude people from the tribe when they bring up things that make us question our humanity in ways we don't already have set answers to; that which we shall not speak of, and only monster's can fathom.
======
mooism2
As you describe it, it would not be resurrection. Resurrection to me implies
that the new being would have my memories and personality, but your propose
something more like a delayed identical twin: identical in genes only.

~~~
alhenaadams
Good point, memories and personality are a little more difficult. I suppose a
sufficiently advanced 3D printer could print the state of a beings atoms,
though getting this state data might involve paying for future life at the
cost of the current one: 1) Get data of original, vaporizing them. 2) Make
copy right away. 3) In event of death of copy, make new copy. For the sake of
discussion I tried to limit the concept to the state of technology as we know
it today, but you are absolutely correct, further advances are needed.

